# Nissan cvt fluid ns2/ns3



## alexthegreg (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi everybody,
I did some research on the net regarding Nissan Cvt fluids, but honestly, I couldn't find out what I wanted to know.... so I am trying here now with the hope to get some better results... WHAT ARE THE MAIN DIFFERENCE BETWEEN CVT FLUID NS2 & NS3?? and also TO WHICH VEHICLES ARE RESPECTIVELY INDICATED TO??
I would like to thank everyone who would like to share some info about it... thanks a lot
Alex


----------



## alexthegreg (Mar 22, 2016)

GREAT THANKS.... 
....thanks for all the ZERO replies... very helpful forum, great community!! hold it up..YEE AAHH!!!!... AM OUT!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll have to understand that most of the tech people here on the forum are not constantly always on the forum. We try to do the best we can. It may take several days to respond if it's not a dire emergency, just general info. There's no good reason for us to get chastised because of your impatience about something you can very easily find by doing searches.

For your information to answer your question about "WHAT ARE THE MAIN DIFFERENCE BETWEEN CVT FLUID NS2 & NS3?? and also TO WHICH VEHICLES ARE RESPECTIVELY INDICATED TO??", the differences between the NS2 and NS3 CVT fluids is viscosity and additives which appear to be proprietary. Referring to the Nissan Altima, NS2 is used in the 2007 - 2012 series, NS3 is used in the 2013 and newer series because the CVT was redesigned.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

*qu*



alexthegreg said:


> GREAT THANKS....
> ....thanks for all the ZERO replies... very helpful forum, great community!! hold it up..YEE AAHH!!!!... AM OUT!!!


And thank you for your extensive contribution to this forum! You are permitted to do some research yourself, and to share what you learn. I am always blown away by the number of people who register to ask a question, and then can never be bothered to acknowledge or thank the person who actually helps out. 
And, morevover, given the extensive history of threads here, by just using the search feature on this site, many will find that their questions have already been asked and answered.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Rogo, do you have ... can you post ... the MSDSs for each here (NS2 and NS3). I had done an extensive MSDS comparison for all the major coolant providers several years back, and found that process most instructive. [One of the local (dealer) parts departments had a look-up on their system, which helped provide some of the information, though most of the data I compiled was not Nissan-specific; but, being a Nissan guy, I included theirs too.]

Thanks.


----------



## Cam Porter (Aug 19, 2017)

rogoman said:


> You'll have to understand that most of the tech people here on the forum are not constantly always on the forum. We try to do the best we can. It may take several days to respond if it's not a dire emergency, just general info. There's no good reason for us to get chastised because of your impatience about something you can very easily find by doing searches.
> 
> For your information to answer your question about "WHAT ARE THE MAIN DIFFERENCE BETWEEN CVT FLUID NS2 & NS3?? and also TO WHICH VEHICLES ARE RESPECTIVELY INDICATED TO??", the differences between the NS2 and NS3 CVT fluids is viscosity and additives which appear to be proprietary. Referring to the Nissan Altima, NS2 is used in the 2007 - 2012 series, NS3 is used in the 2013 and newer series because the CVT was redesigned.


Thank you! I needed to know this info, and your reply helped! Also, is there an equivalent non-OEM/brand that works instead of paying the 3x cost of Nissan proprietary product? 

Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Some non-OEM branded CVT fluid:

Amazon.com: Valvoline Coninuously Variable Transmission Fluid - 1qt (Case of 6) (804751-6PK): Automotive


----------



## CO1988 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi! I was recommended for a transmission fluid fill at a Grease Monkey in Colorado and shortly after my transmission failed. I am no longer covered under my Nissan Warranty so I had to pay for the transmission replacement out of pocket. The mechanic that replaced my transmission believes that Grease Monkey used the wrong CVT fluid. We had the fluid tested at a lab and it only said that it was CVT, not ATF (no specifics on which type of CVT). I was wondering if you could tell me what the chemical compound is for the NS fluids? I tried to do a search but I am not finding anything that can be deemed super helpful. From your professional opinion, could using the wrong fluid cause transmission failure? Thank you for your time and help! I appreciate ANY information that you can share with me!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

CO1988 said:


> Hi! I was recommended for a transmission fluid fill at a Grease Monkey in Colorado and shortly after my transmission failed. I am no longer covered under my Nissan Warranty so I had to pay for the transmission replacement out of pocket. The mechanic that replaced my transmission believes that Grease Monkey used the wrong CVT fluid. We had the fluid tested at a lab and it only said that it was CVT, not ATF (no specifics on which type of CVT). I was wondering if you could tell me what the chemical compound is for the NS fluids? I tried to do a search but I am not finding anything that can be deemed super helpful. From your professional opinion, could using the wrong fluid cause transmission failure? Thank you for your time and help! I appreciate ANY information that you can share with me!


Using the wrong fluid can definitely cause transmission failure, in particular with CVTs because they require a unique transmission fluid with specialized frictional characteristics designed to ensure the belt or chain remains in contact with the pulleys without slipping. All manufacturers of CVT fluids seem to specify that the CVT fluids are a PROPRIETARY BLEND SYNTHETIC HYDROCARBONS AND ADDITIVES or a PROPRIETARY BLEND REFINED PETROLEUM HYDROCARBONS.


----------



## Anuraj JP (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi iam using Nissan tiida 2011 model in Uae, recently I changed my gear oil with CVT NS2 
instead of ATF oil. Is this ok or it will make any trouble in my gear box in future???


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Anuraj JP said:


> Hi iam using Nissan tiida 2011 model in Uae, recently I changed my gear oil with CVT NS2
> instead of ATF oil. Is this ok or it will make any trouble in my gear box in future???


You'll have to determine what transmission is in your car. Is it a 4-speed AT or a CVT? If you use the wrong transmission fluid, the transmission is doomed to failure.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Anuraj JP said:


> Hi iam using Nissan tiida 2011 model in Uae, recently I changed my gear oil with CVT NS2
> instead of ATF oil. Is this ok or it will make any trouble in my gear box in future???


2011 Tilda came with either the CVT or manual transmission, so, if it's an automatic transmission, it's a CVT transmission and requires CVT fluid.


----------



## kipper (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi guys, i have a 2012 xtrail T3 and have just spoken to a Nissan Mechanic. He said you could use ns-3 in place of ns-2 but you cannot use ns-2 in place of ns-3. So you can upgrade but not downgrade. I hope this helps.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

kipper said:


> Hi guys, i have a 2012 xtrail T3 and have just spoken to a Nissan Mechanic. He said you could use ns-3 in place of ns-2 but you cannot use ns-2 in place of ns-3. So you can upgrade but not downgrade. I hope this helps.


From what I understand you cannot swap the CVT fluids either way. The Nissan OEM NS-3 is a lower viscosity than NS-2. Using the wrong fluid can definitely cause transmission failure, in particular with CVTs because they require a unique transmission fluid with specialized frictional characteristics designed to ensure the belt or chain remains in contact with the pulleys without slipping. All manufacturers of CVT fluids seem to specify that the CVT fluids are a PROPRIETARY BLEND SYNTHETIC HYDROCARBONS AND ADDITIVES or a PROPRIETARY BLEND REFINED PETROLEUM HYDROCARBONS.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

rogoman said:


> From what I understand you cannot swap the CVT fluids either way. The Nissan OEM NS-3 is a lower viscosity than NS-2.


No, NS3 is supposed to be downward compatible for NS2 trannies, but NS2 isn't upward compatible with NS3. I'm not sure I recommend it, though. There is a viscosity difference, and I don't know of any public study about the real-world effects of substitution. It definitely won't blow anything up, but whether it will compromise anything in the long term seems like an open question. So if the tranny calls for NS2, I'd stick with NS2 or an NS2-equivalent.


----------

